# Walking stick Jig.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I posted on the subject some years ago, but we are a new group and some of the new stick makers may find this a helpful. 

I started carving by carving wood spirits on walking sticks. It is still one of my favorite things to make. I Held the stick in one hand and carved with the other. I was told it was not a safe way to carve a stick. But it worked for me. All the way to the ER a few months later. An older carver in the carving club I was in at the time showed me his jig. I build one and have used it for many years now. Having a way to hold a stick is safer and being able to use both hands when carving lets you have much more control over you carving. This is true with power caving too. Rapping a rubber pad around a stick and putting in a bench vise or even a BD workmate works. I now have a Rockwell jaw horse. It also works grate. But I like the jig. I have my tools right there. I do still hold my work, at times, but only with a carving glove on!! Another thig I like is I can take it camping and fishing. Just clamp it to the Workmate and clamp a rod holde to the other side of the Workmate and set it by the lake or river and carve while your fishing. Now thats the life !!!!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That's a really nice set up, Randy.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I agree, that is nice.


----------



## wodbutchr (11 mo ago)

CV3 said:


> I posted on the subject some years ago, but we are a new group and some of the new stick makers may find this a helpful.
> 
> I started carving by carving wood spirits on walking sticks. It is still one of my favorite things to make. I Held the stick in one hand and carved with the other. I was told it was not a safe way to carve a stick. But it worked for me. All the way to the ER a few months later. An older carver in the carving club I was in at the time showed me his jig. I build one and have used it for many years now. Having a way to hold a stick is safer and being able to use both hands when carving lets you have much more control over you carving. This is true with power caving too. Rapping a rubber pad around a stick and putting in a bench vise or even a BD workmate works. I now have a Rockwell jaw horse. It also works grate. But I like the jig. I have my tools right there. I do still hold my work, at times, but only with a carving glove on!! Another thig I like is I can take it camping and fishing. Just clamp it to the Workmate and clamp a rod holde to the other side of the Workmate and set it by the lake or river and carve while your fishing. Now thats the life !!!!
> 
> ...


I had a shaving horse setup in mind but this is way better. I had already encounters with flesh carving, but no ER visit yet. Thx for the pics.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw a Shopsmith in the background. do you use it much? I have a much older one that mostly gets used as a drill press.
Also, regarding beginner tips. Do you think it would be a good idea to compile a list of tips and techniques that we've learned over the years?


----------



## wodbutchr (11 mo ago)

Wrong recipient, I dont know anything about shopsmith


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> I saw a Shopsmith in the background. do you use it much? I have a much older one that mostly gets used as a drill press.
> Also, regarding beginner tips. Do you think it would be a good idea to compile a list of tips and techniques that we've learned over the years?


Hi Rodney. I love the Shop Smith, it is about 14 years old. I do use it on sticks the ability to do horizontal drilling is great for centering when drilling a hole in the top of a sticks for the handle or toppers. Ihave the bandsaw attachment for cutting out handles and basic shapes out for carving blanks. I agree with the idea of sharing tips on how to. As I understand it that is part of the concept of the new "Reading Room" on the topic page. I think it is things like that that help the site grow. The word gets out that there is helpful information and forum members here.


----------

